# Woodwork



## HX67

Tried out my woodworking skills for hardscaping a future mudskipper paludarium.

Here's what I've come up so far:


























The scape is made out of

styrofoam
expandable polyurethane foam
pvc electrical pipes
vinyl string
hot glue
grout

It is about 140 x 50 x 50 cm or 4'8'' x 1'8'' x 1'8''.


----------



## doubleott05

you gotta do a "how to" thread man

thats awsome


----------



## khanzer22

Looks very natural, great job!


----------



## heydude819

When I first saw this thread, I was expecting to see a cabinet being built. 

Great job!


----------



## HX67

doubleott05 said:


> you gotta do a "how to" thread man


Nothing fancy there. 
Base is, as said
-styrofoam
-polyurethane
-pvc-pipe
-hot glue









Surface is grout, different colors. Here's a phase at about 3 layers:









Thanks for your words.


----------



## bigstick120

That is AWESOME! Whats the gray, greenish looking stuff in the first photo of your last post?


----------



## HX67

Thanks.
The light green stuff is polyurethane. "Great stuff" I think is one brand in the US? I sprayed it on the pipes and what not, to seal the "terraces" and add to volyme of the "roots".
In the pic its been cut to shape already, so it doesn't look like PU.


----------



## heydude819

I always though polyurethane was the clear layer you put over the wood to make it water proof


----------



## HX67

Sorry. Should have written "PU foam".

They make a lot of things out of polyurethanes. Expanding foam is what I use, PU lacquer or PU varnish is what they use to treat wood.


----------



## gwclark

*I'M NOT WORTHY!*

That is a beautiful piece of work.

Thanks for sharing...


----------



## redman88

holy crap man, you should make these and sell them


----------



## JakeJ

If there was a smilie that could express my amazed eexpression right now I would add it. You should start selling stuff like that!


----------



## Tex Gal

You make us all want to covet your pieces. You are amazing!!!


----------



## HX67

Thank you, people. Happy to see the marketing strategy looking good so far.

You'll be the first to know when I go global with these!

No, seriously: thanks for the words.


----------



## WeedCali

Whoa... thats a piece of art man!


----------



## HX67

Thanks, Weedcali.

Here's a walkthrough of a project:

On top of this corner fake stone piece measuring about 3' x 3' x 3':









I made a harrypotterian rootsiethingy:

































Due to the floating tendency of polyurethane foam this project is primarily a terrarium deco.

Thanks.


----------



## Tex Gal

You're killing me man!!!!!


----------



## HX67

But... I love you to pieces, TG!


----------



## Tex Gal

...alot of good that does me when you are so far away!! .. but I'll take the warm fuzzies. 

I love your wood sculpting!! If you ever go commercial.. I'm in!


----------



## HX67

O ki do. When I do, I'll cover postage to your adress.


----------



## HX67




----------



## pasion

I don't normally like fake decor but the stuff you've made is simply amazing... I mean those tree trunks are looking just perfect.. I think since you used mainly PVC pipes in them so they must be very light will they be able to sink? You should consider patenting the technique you are using it got the potential of getting big.. huge even.

Simply great, thanks for sharing.


----------



## HX67

Thanks.

Pvc is heavy enough to just about sink by itself. But grout is cement and filler sand, so the result is heavy enough to sink.
Using spray foam to add volume to the pieces is not a good idea, if you want to use them submerged in an aquarium. At least it's got to be used very sparingly. Unless you are willing to glue them in the tank to keep them from floating.


----------



## killacross

man...I love your work

what tool are you using to cut the PU foam down to size...and what method do you use to apply the grout? this is absolutely amazing work

...you should open a business in the buy/sell forum and take custom orders for $$$


----------



## Tex Gal

I have to STOP looking at your artwork!! I'm sure there is a commandment that says "Thou shalt not covet."

I could glue all the pvc pipes together. I could even bend them up (maybe) and cut the edges. ...but the grout and sand to sculpt them into branches.... NO WAY!!!

Say.... do you have any sewing that you might want done? I'm great at that... Grandchild's baby blanket?... Couch throw?.. We could trade.... (just kidding!) SO LOVE your work!!


----------



## bryson375

Your work is insipring!! I love it! I just started building a paludarium myself using expanding foam, it's good stuff (I'm a plasterer and im sick of cutting the stuff back after a joiner has fitted a door/window frame. I hated the stuff untill yesterday!) So now i have a tank full of rock shaped fame, waterfall n all. It's coming together nicely but its nothing like yours. Ha! 
Any chance of some tips for colouring the grout?? I'm just using grey now but i've only got the first coat on. It's gonna need some contrast. 
I had to build all mine inside the tank coz it has support braces at the top which make impossible to get anything of good size into it. After seeing yours im gonna have to get a knew tank n build another but this time do the fancy stuff outside of the tank 
You are a true artist!


----------



## HX67

killacross said:


> man...I love your work
> 
> what tool are you using to cut the PU foam down to size...and what method do you use to apply the grout? this is absolutely amazing work
> 
> ...you should open a business in the buy/sell forum and take custom orders for $$$


Thanks, killacross!
I cut the foam with with cut-blade knives, mostly. Sometimes smooth sharp edges with coarse sandpaper.
Grout is applied with a paint brush. If shaping the piece and thus thicker mixture is needed, then I use a painter's spatula.



Tex Gal said:


> I have to STOP looking at your artwork!! I'm sure there is a commandment that says "Thou shalt not covet."
> 
> I could glue all the pvc pipes together. I could even bend them up (maybe) and cut the edges. ...but the grout and sand to sculpt them into branches.... NO WAY!!!
> 
> Say.... do you have any sewing that you might want done? I'm great at that... Grandchild's baby blanket?... Couch throw?.. We could trade.... (just kidding!) SO LOVE your work!!


Nice blanket! You're telling me you designed all the little cars and all?
YOU should go commercial with those!

As soon as I start reproducing, I'll give you a call for one!



bryson375 said:


> Your work is insipring!! I love it! I just started building a paludarium myself using expanding foam, it's good stuff (I'm a plasterer and im sick of cutting the stuff back after a joiner has fitted a door/window frame. I hated the stuff untill yesterday!) So now i have a tank full of rock shaped fame, waterfall n all. It's coming together nicely but its nothing like yours. Ha!
> Any chance of some tips for colouring the grout?? I'm just using grey now but i've only got the first coat on. It's gonna need some contrast.
> I had to build all mine inside the tank coz it has support braces at the top which make impossible to get anything of good size into it. After seeing yours im gonna have to get a knew tank n build another but this time do the fancy stuff outside of the tank
> You are a true artist!


Thanks, bryson375!
I know the feeling of cutting down the foam around the windows and doors, in order to make a surface for plaster to adhere to.

I am happy to hear you are inspired! With experience on handling plaster I think you have a great basis for this. Understanding the material is very handy.
Be sure to show us your work.

As for a tip for coloring, all you really need with grey is a dark shading. Get some black coloring paste or powder (non-toxic).
(If you want to have brownish shades, get a bit of red paste/powder and mix it with grey.)
When your sculpting is finished, i.e. the basic shapes are done, do this:
1. wet the piece (this helps a lot, giving more time for washing excessive color off))
2. brush on a thin mixture of grey grout + paste + water
3. "wash" all proud parts of the scape with water and paint brush, leaving the nooks and crannies dark.
Do a small bit at a time, starting from the top and moving down.
4. let dry
5. spray with a thinned mixture of acrylic polymer to fix the color.

You just need to find the right rhythm for applying the black and washing it off so that you get the desired tone.
And as in plastering, it's all in the wrist!
Good luck!

And thanks again, people!


----------



## bryson375

You are a legend! haha cheers... 
I had a bit of a "mad artist" moment and ripped all of what I had done out!  Then I took the glass braces off, I figured I wont need them if the water level is gonna be just under half way (for anyone wanting to do this I used dental floss to cut the silicone in the tight joint).
So now I can do all the tricky work outside the tank... hazaar! happy days!  
I havent used any foam in this scape... it's all rocks. I supposed they look alot like slate. It's lookin a whole lot better now anyway. I still have some bits to do but I'm very proud of it and very greatful for your tips. 
I will get some pics up when im done  

Cheers HX67(king of tank DIY) 

(oh... For anyone who doesn't know this, the best way for grout to dry is very slowly so it cures properly. I spray mine ever now and then, not too often. This way it should set it's hardest.)


----------



## HX67

Oh, my. Hold the legend and king bit, please.

Happy to have assisted you in spirit and eagerly waiting to see your work!

(Agreeing on your advice on grout i.e. cement curing. Just remember that if any polymer is used, it needs to be dried first, cement cured wet after it)


----------



## B-9

Cool stuff, i like the harry pothead tree thing.. would make a cool PDF tank peice.


----------



## thlim

wow i thought its the real one. nice work =]


----------



## HX67

B-9 said:


> Cool stuff, i like the harry pothead tree thing.. would make a cool PDF tank peice.


Thanks!
I actually made it for a vivarium with a water feature. Now I just need to make the vivarium...

Thanks thlim!


----------



## funnytrash

whoa but howd you find a structure for the wood? or are you just artistic LOL


----------



## HX67

I wouldn't know, man.

I have seen many trees, roots and stumps.
The rest is just three-dimensional copy-paste?


----------



## funnytrash

would you offer design templates or like inspirations to the community? ;D


----------



## HX67

Yeah, it's an extra app with serious investments.

Brushing on the grout-layers with a mouse is tricky.


----------



## Blacksunshine

Until you showed the build I thought you had just lucked out and found an amazing piece of wood. Great work!


----------



## joshp428

thats frickin ridiculous, amazing


----------



## HX67

In spite of all the unfinished projects, I started a new one.
Aiming at making a paludarium for crabs.

Start, woodwork on top of old stonework:









A couple of stages onward, but not finished:









More to come.


----------



## baldy1970

Wow thought they were real till I read all the comments and replays. Very awesome indeed Great work

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## alanle

Wow

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigben

HX67 said:


> In spite of all the unfinished projects, I started a new one.
> Aiming at making a paludarium for crabs.
> 
> Start, woodwork on top of old stonework:
> 
> A couple of stages onward, but not finished:
> 
> More to come.


Very nice work!! I'm a old reef aquarium keeper, and I've been pondering what type of approach to use for creating artificial mangrove roots for a biotope aquarium; the retail models are pathetic. I consider myself very fortunate to find this thread. Your ideas are very helpful.

Regarding the light grey colored material, is this simple grout with coloring? Its appearance almost looks like it has a clay-like consistency, allowing manual shaping. What type of grout are you using and specific suggestions for mixing ratios etc?

Do you have any tips or suggestions for getting the grey material to adhere directly to the PVC? Being fully submerged and exposed to high intensity (metal halide) lighting with UV, I'll need to avoid the foam and styrofoam. In fact, I think filling some of the PVC with sand might help with adding weight. Mangrove roots are, by comparison, relatively smooth, without the gnarled look, aside from the diversity of organisms that cling to them (corals, barnacles, etc).

My apologies for hijacking. Perhaps some of my questions (and your answers, of course) could help guide someone in their own endeavors.

Cheers!


----------



## HX67

Hi, and thanks for your words.
No reason to apologise, there.

Grout pretty much all the way. And some acrylic copolymer additive.

I use tile adhesive to adhere to PVC. After roughing up the surface of the pipe with corner grinder or sand paper. I think thickness of the covering is the key for a root that holds longer.

I have been thinking of making mangroveish roots, too. But haven't gotten into it, since to me they really look a bit dull when they look right&#8230;

Here's an ambient pic of my brackish 250 gallon tank. I made some rootsies and a fake stone wall to cover the mattenfilter:









Thanks for your interest.


----------



## TAB

I have alwaya wondered how long does it take to fabricate something like this?

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## HX67

Hi, TAB.

Once you learn the routine, efficient time making the basic structure (i.e. carving foam or bending piping and gluing it together) takes most of the time. Laying down layers of cement is pretty fast, curing happens while you do something else.

I'd say, efficiently it takes me a day to make a largish scape.
Two, if there's a lot of detailing...


----------



## TAB

Thats not bad at all, I was guesing about 20 hours. I think you do awesome work. 

Sent from my SGH-T599N using Tapatalk


----------



## HX67

Thank you.


----------



## bigben

This is very helpful information! Thanks so much!!


----------



## HX67

My pleasure.
Good luck with your project. Be sure to ping us when you have something to show!


----------



## bigben

HX, sent your a PM regarding your propagules.

After browsing the grout selection at my local hardware store, I have a question. Are you using unsanded grout or grout with sand?


----------



## HX67

I use both the "unsanded" (in fact there's a sand filler in it, but the grain size is under 0,1 mm) and grout with grainsize up to 1,5 mm.
Depends on if I want rougher finish or better grip for the next layer...


----------



## Method

HX67 said:


> Hi, and thanks for your words.
> No reason to apologise, there.
> 
> Grout pretty much all the way. And some acrylic copolymer additive.
> 
> I use tile adhesive to adhere to PVC. After roughing up the surface of the pipe with corner grinder or sand paper. I think thickness of the covering is the key for a root that holds longer.
> 
> I have been thinking of making mangroveish roots, too. But haven't gotten into it, since to me they really look a bit dull when they look right&#8230;
> 
> Here's an ambient pic of my brackish 250 gallon tank. I made some rootsies and a fake stone wall to cover the mattenfilter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your interest.


I'm working on a paludarium with a mattenfilter. I love this rock wall! How did you get it to stay submerged? I'm assuming it's foam...


----------



## HX67

Method said:


> I'm working on a paludarium with a mattenfilter. I love this rock wall! How did you get it to stay submerged? I'm assuming it's foam...


This one is actually made with Leca gravel or clay pebbles and cement.
Here's a bad pic of the basic form before making the stoneish surface with grout:









I just made a dryish mixture of pebbles, cement and water. After hardening it is very tough (they make building blocks like this).
It's also very porous and I even seeded it in Baltic Ocean to make "poor mans live rock" out of the whole stonewall. A lot of interesting invertebrate life = food for fish came with it.

With the surface layer of grout the thing is heavier than water.


----------



## HX67

Not a whole lot of advance with my latest piece of barkhitecture, but perhaps some more rotting going on&#8230;


----------



## HX67

Hardscape pretty much done.
All I need now is a tank.


----------



## TropTrea

I love your art work. 

I do have some questions though as I tried doing a Rock work wall years ago. Method was not much unlike yours however I found that the grout I used was not a great combination for long term underwater usage. I had cured it for a week and it seemed super hard. But after about a month in the tank it started slowly crumbling on me. 

Are you using a special kind of grout?


----------



## HX67

Thanks, TropTrea.

Grout is mostly cement (typically portland) and filler sand. The grain size of the filler is the biggest difference in between grout types.
Modern grouts tend to have some sort of plastic additive mixed in. 

I can't say whether there's other major differences in between makes and brands.

I start sculpting with tile adhesive and add grout on top of that. I also add acrylic copolymer (wet) into the grout when I mix it. I'm sure this makes the result cope with water and wear better than plain grout would.

Hope this answers your question.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Wy Renegade

Very nice, as always! You can just package up that first one and ship it my way, I have the perfect tank for it LOL.


----------



## foster

You definitely have a talent. You should build some to sell for sure!!


----------



## mathman

Great work! Very realistic.


----------



## Zapins

Fantastic work! You have a real gift for sculpting natural looking backgrounds.

Does the Portland cement change the GH of the water over time?


----------



## HX67

Wy Renegade said:


> Very nice, as always! You can just package up that first one and ship it my way, I have the perfect tank for it LOL.


Yep, it's yours!
Just send your address with an open promissory note and the bugger is on it's way in no time.
Thanks.



foster said:


> You definitely have a talent. You should build some to sell for sure!!


Thank you, foster.
I'm trying to find out if there's a market.



mathman said:


> Great work! Very realistic.


Thank you, mathman.



Zapins said:


> Fantastic work! You have a real gift for sculpting natural looking backgrounds.
> 
> Does the Portland cement change the GH of the water over time?


Thanks, Zap!

Yep, it does.
Cement. They say it hardens for 50 years after laying and then slows down a bit.
In reality, a month is enough to take care of most of the hardening. After that cement leaches some and affects water hardness some.
Making these pieces I mix acrylic copolymer designed for cement modification, into the grout. It reduces leaching to an extent.

Thanks, everyone.


----------



## tsn81

Great work!

Couple of questions. Really want to be able to make similar roots for my paludarium 

I've read elsewhere that grout should be covered with epoxy, etc to prevent it from crumbling under water and paint being discolored. 

Does that acrylic additive in grout prevent crumbling completely? No harm to aquarium animals?

How about grout coloring underwater? Any discoloring or leaking when you dont have any epoxy covering it? I understand that you apply unpainted (or basic color) grout on pvc pipes/styrofoam and then paint it afterwards with different shading colors?


----------



## HX67

tsn81 said:


> Great work!
> 
> Couple of questions. Really want to be able to make similar roots for my paludarium


Thank you.
If you're willing, you're able!



tsn81 said:


> I've read elsewhere that grout should be covered with epoxy, etc to prevent it from crumbling under water and paint being discolored.
> 
> Does that acrylic additive in grout prevent crumbling completely? No harm to aquarium animals?
> 
> How about grout coloring underwater? Any discoloring or leaking when you dont have any epoxy covering it? I understand that you apply unpainted (or basic color) grout on pvc pipes/styrofoam and then paint it afterwards with different shading colors?


As you know, I can't take any stand on elsewhere info on making anything.
But surely, epoxying the crap out of everything probably makes the outcome sturdier and more inert.

Acrylic copolymers do tricks, mixed in with cement based materials. No, they do not stop erosion of the material "completely".

I can't say any given material is doing "no harm to aquarium animals". Sorry.

Colouring underwater?
I have yet to find a material that doesn't change colour underwater, eventually. Cement pretty much ages like rock does, I think.
Leeching? Sure, to an extent. Cement affects water hardness. Copolymer additives reduce it, epoxy resin probably almost seals it altogether.

As for painting goes: no, I don't use paint at all. Grout/cement/colour paste/copolymer all the way for me.

Thanks for your interest and happy trails with hardscaping!


----------



## HX67

Finally got a tank done for the crabarium scape.
Trying to figure out how to make the water flow.


















































https://www.youtube.com/edit?o=U&video_id=_L4HRzygOh0


----------



## janey

Wow. Wow wow..Beautiful work...


----------



## HX67

Thanks for your words, janey!

Some delicate moss growth happening on the scape.


----------



## HX67

A quick video of slow progress with planting the thing.
Aiming for slow growth with _Peperomias_ and Tillies.






Thanks for watching.


----------



## HX67

A full tank shot before starting to figure out the submerged planting:


----------



## BruceF

Looks great!


----------



## Zapins

Wow, look at that. You have moss growing between the rocks. Did you plant the moss or did it just grow on its own there?

Either way it looks great!

The tank definitely needs more plants though 

Do you have a water dripper to keep the exposed background wet?


----------



## HX67

Thanks, BruceF.

Zap, I glued some dry peat onto cracks in the rock and dents in the root, and then smudged that with a moss soup. I let it be there with just some regular spraying until it started greening. It's slow but to me it's very satisfying to see it grow from scratch.
After the moss looked like it's established itself I started the water circulation.
Circulation includes a spray bar to wet the background, outlet for the water flow and finally a spraybar under water, on the right hand side.
Overflow is on left, so I'm getting a nice lateral flow and hopefully cleanish water conditions&#8230;

In this vid all of the outlets can be seen, but waterflow is a lot weaker than it is nowadays, after switching the pump from Eheim 1250 to an OR 3500&#8230;





I agree, more plants on the way. Just want to take it easy and find plants that don't go all over the place in an instant. I want to enjoy the background, too&#8230;

Thanks for your feedback, gents.


----------



## HX67

Someone might like to see how the first inhabitants are owning this tank:






Acouple of pics, in case someone would be in for a shot at ID:ing the hillsters:


































Thanks for watching!


----------



## pandragon

Holy crap Batman! I can't believe that is pvc, looks almost like petrified wood. Your fish is beautiful as well. Does the cement alter carbonates at all (kh)? I had some cap material that ended up making kh skyrocket and ph stabilize around 8.5-9 at the top of the chart. All these posts make me want to make some kind of sculpture covered in epiphytes, as long as the material won't ruin the balance of the tank.


----------



## TropTrea

A good alternative that does not change pH or any water perimeters is using Ceramics. The only issue with it is that you need access to a kiln to cure it.


----------



## pandragon

My husband just surprised me with a 3D printer, so there is another option.


----------



## HX67

pandragon said:


> Holy crap Batman! I can't believe that is pvc, looks almost like petrified wood. Your fish is beautiful as well. Does the cement alter carbonates at all (kh)? I had some cap material that ended up making kh skyrocket and ph stabilize around 8.5-9 at the top of the chart. All these posts make me want to make some kind of sculpture covered in epiphytes, as long as the material won't ruin the balance of the tank.


Cement. I keep hearing a lot of doubts about using it. Still waiting for some data to support the doubts, especially the harsher ones&#8230; But then again, everyone does what they think is right. Not aiming at educating anyone here.

To cut the long story short, with water changes I make I see very little affect in KH, let alone pH in tanks with hardscapes I make. I could be a bit cautious with tanks going for very low pH, since all buffering with carbonates makes efforts for lowering pH a drag.

"Affecting balance of the tank" is an interesting concept. Pretty much everything you dump in the tank, does. Hardscapes do. Plants do. Most sands do. Plastic does, light does, replacement water does, all inhabitants do.
Needless to say, any tank finds a balance, when you know what you're doing. Avoiding extremities.
Water change schedule is mostly to maintain the balance of the tank, not so much creating a balance?

Naturally, I let all cement cure thoroughly before taking them to action, so fresh cement affect is long gone by that.

Knowing all water I use comes from chambers made of concrete (a concrete-ring well or huge water towers), I see all replacement water being affected by cement already. Whether I'd be worried about using that water in my tanks, well&#8230; as I said, you choose.
Many, many of the puplic aquariums I've visited are using tanks made mostly of concrete. Some treated with stuff like epoxies, some untreated. To my knowledge they don't seem to be suffering any long-term problems with it.

Pretty much everything leeches something in water. All plastics we use do (as you know, food grade plastics are no exception), all stones we use do, all wood we use does. I do use some acrylic polymers mixed into the grout I smudge on the scapes and rely on them reducing leeching of cement to an extent, but don't have actual data on this.
That's why I'm a bit cautious giving specific brands or proportions I tend to use. Along with the fact that composition of these chemicals vary depending on the country they are sold. Even same brands do.

Poison is not a substance. Poison is a dosage&#8230;

That being said, I'm really just trying to inspire people to go for trying what suits them. I hope someone does. At least I find this very rewarding.
I would also like to thank a wide range of people for sharing their work and inspiring me on different angles of the hobby!

Not sure if using a 3D printer deliveres satisfaction, but I understand that it needs some kind of a model to make a copy? If you find a nice piece of wood, why not use the original&#8230;? Unless, of course, you want many of the same kind.
Molding is another fine way of duplicating what you find and like. Many suppliers doing it around. Great stuff.

I go for carving and individual pieces instead, 'cause I like it better. But again, I hope everyone finds a way to satisfy their inner doityourselfer. And I'm sure you do!

Thanks for your words and many good moments hardscaping, regardless of your methods!


----------



## pandragon

I typically do a quick sketch, sometimes from multiple angles, then recreate it in a 3D modeling program. I would still have to paint it if i wanted a natural color, not that important if merely a base for moss to grow on though or a rock structure for the animals to hide in. In that case I guess I could cover it in some kind of dirt/moss slurry. my printer can only do about 4-5 inches cubed, so anything big would have to be engineered to be very modular, which I happen to enjoy even though it does make my brain melt most of the time.

I have always enjoyed sculpting in many forms, but never was very good with controlling pressure and angle of tools/hands to get the media, clay, stone, wood, etc, to do what I want. I am amazed at what you have been able to accomplish and hope you keep posting more pictures and inspiring more people, who, in turn, will hopefully post pictures as well.


----------



## HX67

pandragon said:


> I typically do a quick sketch, sometimes from multiple angles, then recreate it in a 3D modeling program. I would still have to paint it if i wanted a natural color, not that important if merely a base for moss to grow on though or a rock structure for the animals to hide in. In that case I guess I could cover it in some kind of dirt/moss slurry. my printer can only do about 4-5 inches cubed, so anything big would have to be engineered to be very modular, which I happen to enjoy even though it does make my brain melt most of the time.


Ok, I see, I think.
Thanks for opening it up to an old&#8230; can't decide whether to be a dinosaur or just a plain old rhino. But my practices certainly are closer to palaeontology than printing 3D.



pandragon said:


> ...keep posting more pictures and inspiring more people, who, in turn, will hopefully post pictures as well.


Spot on!


----------



## HX67

Just some quick water chemistry data, if anyone happens to be interested.

A lot of people seem to be concerned about how cement/grout effects water hardness. In my hillstream pall pictured above, both the rock work and woodwork are grout.
They cured for a good couple of months before setting the tank up with flora and fauna.

I made a long overdue water change to this tank today. Changed about 70 % after three weeks of negligence.

Before wc:
pH 7,8
kH 5 dKH
Gh 7 dGH

After:
pH 7,5
kH 3 dKH
gH 5 dKH

Tap water around here is buffered to stay mildly alkaline and pH is usually at high 7 or even 8.

I see a tendency of the effect cement has on water chemistry reducing with time.
This tank's only been in action for a few months.

My conclusion:
I would'n call the result dramatic.
I'm not worried, at all.

I'm still not saying that cement is safe however you use it.
But I'm pretty confident I can treat it right.

Thanks for looking!


----------

